

The metric system should be implemented in the U.S - lenkendall
http://www.devilsadvocategame.com/blog/2015/6/3/the-metric-system-should-be-implemented-in-the-us

======
dozzie
Well, this calls for an excellent quote from "Wild Thing" by Josh Bazell:
[http://imgur.com/gallery/iDOzAa5](http://imgur.com/gallery/iDOzAa5)

Also, Americans of XVIII century were like "We don't want your tea! We don't
want your laws! We don't want your imperium! But the length of an arm of king
Henry I should make a good base for measurement system." (Unfortunately I
can't recall where I read it from.)

And to the article,

> [...] You can google conversions in seconds.

A counterargument to this point should be several failures (some by NASA)
caused precisely by failing to do the conversion. I believe the author simply
forgot to raise this one.

